# Indistructable toy??



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there such thing as a toy that a Golden can't absolutely destroy in a matter on minutes or hours? Allee can chew her was through/tear apart everything I give her. At least no furniture yet, just some sandals.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there are some out there, but usually the dogs aren't interested in playing with them b/c it's no fun when they don't come apart.

Faith has a toy made out of old fire hose and it's basically indestructible, but she doesn't like it.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> there are some out there, but usually the dogs aren't interested in playing with them b/c it's no fun when they don't come apart.
> 
> Faith has a toy made out of old fire hose and it's basically indestructible, but she doesn't like it.


She definitely doesn't have fun with it when she can't tear it apart.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you start to learn to troll the sale bins at the pet stores. around Easter all the Christmas toys get really cheap.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Kong toys and Wubba toys are my best bet, but they have still destroyed a couple of Wubbas. And Kongs are no fun unless they have treats in them . The hardest nylabones make it awhile, too, but technically not a toy.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Kong toys and Wubba toys are my best bet, but they have still destroyed a couple of Wubbas. And Kongs are no fun unless they have treats in them . The hardest nylabones make it awhile, too, but technically not a toy.


Belle is 13 weeks old, right?

She absolutely DESTROYED a Nylabone inside 20 minutes. No joke. I was floored.

Dang things are $4 a pop, even at Wally World. It looks like I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Belle is 13 weeks old, right?
> 
> She absolutely DESTROYED a Nylabone inside 20 minutes. No joke. I was floored.
> 
> Dang things are $4 a pop, even at Wally World. It looks like I need to win the lottery.


Yep, for the doggies we need to win the lottery! 

I had a couple of nylabones that were $12, Lasted awhile, though. I think carpet and furniture are much more in favor, although mine are mostly out of that phase.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell doesn't destroy toys that often, but when she is oin the mood to do so, I love the wally world toys for 88 cents.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka tore up so many of those little stuffed hedgehogs when he was a pup and they are still his favorite, even though he hasn't wrecked them for years.

Kongs were the only thing they didn't destroy but they only liked them stuffed with peanut butter.

I shop garage sales for their stuffed animals. But they are partial to their nice Petco Christmas gifts that squeak. : )


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks has old destroyed or partially destroyed toys that are kept on top of the fridge and now are just "Find It!" toys. He only gets to hold them once he finds where I have hidden them and bring them back to me. You should see how excited he gets when he gets to play this game.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Take a look at the Zogoflex material toys called the Hurley, Huck, Zisc, and Tux from West Paw Design (http://www.westpawdesign.com).

They will last considerably longer than most toys. The Bow-Wowser ball and Fling-Thing frisbee on the same site are made from a much lighter material that will show teeth marks, but my dog hasn't destroyed those two either yet.

Sadly, my dog's favourite toys are the ones that soft and squeaky, but the Hurleys are good for chewing and fetching.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Nylabones last forever in our house... because the dogs never touch them. 

The firehouse material lasted about 2 hours.

We have had a lot of success with the toys by FatCat, Inc. They make a series of toys called the Terrible Nasty Scaries. These are plush stuffed toys with a canvas cover. We have the Mean Kitty and the Mad Kitty They have survived the golden retriever test in our house. And after 2 years the Mad Kitty is beginning to lose his tail. 
Here is a link .... 
http://www.shopfatcat.com/tenascdogtoy.html

However you can purchase the toys individually at many pet stores.


There is also a hard rubber knobby ball that my sister sent us 3 years ago. That ball has stood the test of time. 

I also went through a period when I was purchasing sports equipment for Natasha. She likes both footballs and basketballs... but they are not indestructable. What does seem to be indestructable are the racquetballs. Some people would point out that because it is a smaller ball there is the potential of a choking hazzard. But we have never had a problem with that issue. And for us there is the added bonus that racquet balls float when tossed into the swimming pool.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I been buying stuffed animals that have no plastic eyes and such at yard sales for .25 or .50 cents. Dakota & Savannah just love them even though their aren't any squeakers in them. I was getting sick of them two destroying the expensive toys so now when they play tug-a-war I make sure they have one of these cheap stuff animals.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz has two toys that have lasted for years--a rubber tire like this one http://www.petco.com/product/9729/Mammoth-Pet-Tire-Biter-Dog-Toys.aspx and a hurley bone http://www.store-dvgrr.org/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=5490363505368269057

The hurley bone came with a money back guarantee, but after a few years I tossed out the guarantee. i figured i've already gotten my money's worth.

The only squeeky toys we have are the air kong balls.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Jazz has two toys that have lasted for years--a rubber tire like this one quote]
> 
> We must have aggressive chewers... we purchased a floating retriever dummie from the tire biter series..... the first afternoon Natasha chewed then end off..... by then end of the week it was a pile of rubble.
> 
> As I write this I realize how lucky we are... Although Natasha is pretty rough on her toys she has never chewed or destroyed anything that belongs to us...meaning furniture, woodwork, shoes, clothing. And in my opinion that is part of the purpose of toys... to keep the dog from making toys out of things that belong to you. If destroying the toy is the game... then it is serving its purpose by providing the pup with something stimulating and entertaining that belongs to the dog.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We provide smoked bones with tendon, marrow, etc for our dog to chew on and he has a strong and clean set of pearly whites. While woobies get destroyed unless they look like a stuffed golden retriever, Wiggles has only ever chewed on one thing of ours....a wool IKEA doormat.

The Air Kong squeaker toys/tennis balls and the Kong Wubba (which has a squeaky tennis ball inside) have all been punctured and rendered silent in our home.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

These barely have a corner chewed off
http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=6185B


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

tintallie said:


> The Air Kong squeaker toys/tennis balls have all been punctured and rendered silent in our home.


 
LOL

20 minutes in our house... tops...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Belle is 13 weeks old, right?
> 
> She absolutely DESTROYED a Nylabone inside 20 minutes. No joke. I was floored.
> 
> Dang things are $4 a pop, even at Wally World. It looks like I need to win the lottery.


Nylabone makes different textures that are of different hardness..
Edibles - too expensive to be eaten in 20 seconds
Flexibles - too easy to destroy - I worry about choking..
Dental Chews - too easy to destroy not around long enough to do any good dental work...
Durables - The 7" Souper bone are quite hard (these are the ones my dogs love - I get them at Walmart for 7.00)...the Galileo is the hardest...it is great for really, really powerful chewers. We've used the 'BIG's with good results also....(they cost more then the Soupers so I dont bother...)

The trick with the harder Nylabones is to 'get them started' sometimes a bit of sanding does the trick...sometimes letting another dog get them scratched up works best...

I joined the Nylabone 'NylaClub' and get $2.00 of coupons - which brings the Souper Bones down to $5.00...


----------



## corleone (Jun 29, 2008)

From my point of view there is no such thing for indestructible toys. All items has wear and tear. Meanwhile, we have to observe the product reliable before buying.


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

Try a lacrosse ball..they are solid rubber and bounce too.


----------



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

My 7 month old GR can destroy any stuffed toy within hours. 
I bought him a Tuffies stuffed toy last Sunday, the kid at PetSmart said is was very tough, hence the name, and it would last awhile. It took 'Cap' 20 minutes to tear a hole in it and rip the stuffing out. He's bored with his nylabone's, kongs, and wubba toys. There has to be an indestructible stuffed dog toy on the market. I'll let you know when I find it.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

capbach said:


> It took 'Cap' 20 minutes to tear a hole in it and rip the stuffing out.


LOL I bet he did it with a look of pure glee in his eye while he was at it too


----------



## jennaQ (Mar 9, 2008)

martinrt said:


> Is there such thing as a toy that a Golden can't absolutely destroy in a matter on minutes or hours? Allee can chew her was through/tear apart everything I give her. At least no furniture yet, just some sandals.



I get my golden wal-mart toys and she cant tear them or chew them up. 99 cents. Ive spent $ at pet co and that kongo thing and its junk she tore that up in minutes. WAlmart


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bowling Balls seem to last awhile


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Bowling Balls seem to last awhile


I'm still laughing at that one I bet they do!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Bowling Balls seem to last awhile


DH was suggesting we get something in the craftsman or dewalt line. LOL.
We got Thor a tuffies toy yesterday with a 9 rating (out of 10) and he's starting to rip it up, but hasn't actually destroyed it yet. When he does, I'll just return it. (I like the uncondtitional satisfaction guarantee.) I think maybe I'll send pics to the manufacturer who have shown the toy on QVC being played with by a tiger. I'd be more impressed with a gang of goldens as a demonstration.
For balls and the like try the balls made by planet dog. We have 2 baseball-sized ones and one larger one that have lasted over a year. Kong makes a frisbee that's still alive. In the nylabone line we have turkey leg and another big one that he chews on.
Good luck.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

We found a great toy that is furry with no stuffing...called Skineeze I believe...I find them at our local TSC they are 8.99..but they have tugged and pulled it for weeks now...the other lasted 2 months, and the only thing that happened was it was taken outside and left and a wandering skunk sprayed it..so it had to be thrown away. They have several different animals but ours is a fox..that is all they have at our store...but so far they love 'em...has a squeaker in the tail and nose...it's flat and when they get it all wet and slobbery it looks like roadkill...plus if they do tear it open...no stuffing to have all over..but so far it's pretty tough!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> We found a great toy that is furry with no stuffing...called Skineeze I believe...I find them at our local TSC they are 8.99..but they have tugged and pulled it for weeks now


Oh I have to go look for one of these. Teddi is a toy destroyer too. Stuffies she annihilates in no time flat (5 minutes?) We let her have them because she loves them SO much, but only when we are home so she doesn't eat the stuffing. We also like the braided fleece tugs, she loves to play tug then she unties the knots and shreds the tug. :doh: I would like to find a toy she can play with a little longer than 10 minutes. 

The "firehose" material toys that are supposed to be "indestructable" lasted her about 20 minutes. Don't tell her she can't kill it, she looks at you with the devil in her eye and says "watch me!". : She is a problem solver, it is actually quite interesting to watch.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck Ann...I have to say I got this on a whim and have been very pleased!!! It holds up to the tugging...Holly lays on the floor with one end in her mouth and Memphis will drag her across the room..LOL Hope Teddi enjoys it, and all your crew have a fun time!!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Oh I have to go look for one of these. Teddi is a toy destroyer too. Stuffies she annihilates in no time flat (5 minutes?) We let her have them because she loves them SO much, but only when we are home so she doesn't eat the stuffing. We also like the braided fleece tugs, she loves to play tug then she unties the knots and shreds the tug. :doh: I would like to find a toy she can play with a little longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> The "firehose" material toys that are supposed to be "indestructable" lasted her about 20 minutes. Don't tell her she can't kill it, she looks at you with the devil in her eye and says "watch me!". : She is a problem solver, it is actually quite interesting to watch.


Same thing over here! I'll still get stuff toy for Sam, but only give it to him while I am around. And I am so tired of paying expensive toys, and he ripes it off in minutes. There's a 99cents store near by me, and they sell pet toys. I usually got a bunch and let Sam destroys it whichever way he want it.


----------



## Daisy's_Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

Daisy loves her Wubba. She hasn't been able to destroy it yet and I am surprised.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi ripped the material off the wubba in no time flat. FORTUNATELY we had won that wubba in a raffle so we did not pay for it. We keep our other wubba outside and bring them out for swim time ONLY. Or supervised play. 

That is a plus, we attend dock jumping events and the group we compete with the most are big into rescues. A lot of the competitors are sponsored so they will put together baskets from their sponsors and raffle them to raise money. I get a lot of toys that way too. Some of the gang are sponsored by Wubba, Kong, Jolly ball (now that is indestructable), so we get some fun stuff not to mention food samples and treats I use for training treats.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Re reading my last post I want to elaborate about jolly balls. We have one that is over 10 years old. It does stay outside but none of my dogs have been able to kill it. The handle is chewed up, and I certainly would not use it in water it is so full of holes it would sink. However it is still a favorite toy and I am impressed. I am talking about the original ball with the handle (others have not lasted). I did get a small dog version for inside the house and Teddi chews on that non stop yet it is still going too. I suppose one day she will tear it apart, the handle again is mangled, but it still has her interest, you can throw it and it still bounces around. That is an amazing toy. I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie is known for tearing apart a toy in the first 10 minutes! She has chewed every toy to pieces except one!  It was a $2.00 squeaky toy I got at Rite-Aid. We call it her 'squeaky man', she loves to just squeak it, run with it, pounce on it and fetch it. If we tell her to go find her man, she comes back with it. She will drop it down the stairs just to watch it fall lol. Every other toy that squeaks, she has to tear it apart just to get the squeaker out, but not this one, I have no idea why, but she's funny to watch play with it! :roflmao:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> there are some out there, but usually the dogs aren't interested in playing with them b/c it's no fun when they don't come apart..


The one "toy" that has help Bridger's interest in a plastic dog dish that he's able to rip off bits off -- takes some work. He's been at it 4 months now.

I hit up the thrift stores for stuffed baby toys (squeker preferred). I really like soft rattles. 

My labs have never destroyed toys (shoes, remotes - yeah) -- the young Golden has fluff all over the place, but he hasn't destroyed too much "valuable" stuff at all.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I am curious if this would last with the adult dogs. My Finnigan loves this thing and hasn't destroyed it... however he is only 3 months! I think its worth the 18 bucks!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750985


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I dunno.... the only thing I have found that my Junior hasn't destroyed is a large red KONG chew toy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We always joke that Cooper should get a job as a toy tester at the companies who claim their toys are tuff and indestructible. He's destroyed those types in less than 5 minutes. His whole goal with a toy is to destroy it. So far the only things that he has not been able to harm are Kong Frisbees and Kong Balls (Forget the "Cool Kongs" with the throwing rope...the rope is gone in 5 mins!). Nylabones are durable for him too although he's not so interested in those.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> We have had a lot of success with the toys by FatCat, Inc. They make a series of toys called the Terrible Nasty Scaries. These are plush stuffed toys with a canvas cover. We have the Mean Kitty and the Mad Kitty They have survived the golden retriever test in our house. And after 2 years the Mad Kitty is beginning to lose his tail.
> 
> I bought Cooper the Mean Kitty and it was toast within 10 minutes. We also tried a long throw type toy that was apparently made with fire hose. He destroyed that in 10 minutes too.


----------



## gunjee (Aug 28, 2008)

*Gracie doesn't really like the toys I've bought her....*

She has a rope ball that is hard as hell and if she drops it on my foot, it hurts. It interested her for about 5 minutes and then she left it. The rubber tire material fetching stick with the knotted rope on the other end interested her for longer, but just the rope area. Plus she swings it around when she plays with it such that if she were to let go, we could get seriously hurt. Her kong and football shaped rubber toy are only fun if we put treats in them, and since she's prone to resource guarding, the trainer told us not to give them to her with treats. The fleece gingerbread person was a big hit, but she destroyed it in less than a day. It's like she's tearing apart an animal the way she goes at that thing. The durable nylabone seems to be holding up, but she gets tired of it. I bought another fleece toy, but she is going to just tear it up, so I'm afraid to give it to her. She chewed up every frisbee I had in the house until they were in pieces. Only tennis balls seem to interest her otherwise, but we can't play with those in the house. Meanwhile, she finds chewing on our formal dining room chairs' legs quite entertaining. I saw the animal skin toys in Meijers that don't have any stuffing but I didn't think they were substantial enough to last for us. I guess I should look into them again.

-Shilpa


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

I bought a big fleeece ball at ikea.. lol not the place for toys, but my dog loooooves it and has been playing rought with it too. the first toy he likes to play iwth on his own. he played with it for hours  really cute! hehe .. and he also likes when the two of us play with it .. or if i grabone of his other toys and acts craaazey playing along wit hhim hehehe  yeah we live in a nice world  time off work is fun, he says . and i agree


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

We have bought many stuffed toys with squeakers in them...and of course Bailey finds a way to get the stuffing out in about 10 minutes...we just make sure we're there to supervise (again, with the eating the stuffing thing... Once the stuffing/squeaker is out though, she still enjoys the toy, shredding it and chewing on it...all of her toys look like rags, but she still loves them all and gives them all special attention... she will spend 10 minutes trying to rip a thread off of a toy, and it just doesn't seem to work for her!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It would probably have to made out of titanium.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Like this wrench.
Titanium, of course.....lol


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Theo likes rolled vanilla cow cheeks. He does destroy them, but it takes a day.


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Kong toys and Wubba toys.


*Ariel just loves her kong and wubba. She throws them around all the time and so far has not destroyed any of them. Knock on wood!

She also loves plastic 2L pepsi bottles. Take the lid off {do not want them chewing it off and choking} take the paper off and wash it out really well.

She adores that thing. After a week we put it in the recycle box and give her another one.
*


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the carealot.com pet supply catalog and website (particularly the catalog because the descriptions are better). I go through and find the stuffed toys that describe the many ways in which they can't be destroyed and get the least expensive of those.

Here's Fergus about to dine on his new T-Rex described as "for Vigorous chewers who play hard. Super tough, puncture resistant synthetic webbing core, long lasting, durable reinforced seams." Any bets on how long it will last? Most stuffed toys are gone and gutted in under 5 minutes...

Licking his chops and ready to dig in:


----------



## Shep (Dec 9, 2008)

We have found the best toy for Max is a larger hardshell ball with holes all around (big enough to put his teeth into to pick up easily), and inside is a soft ball. We throw it down the yard, and he takes off tearing after it like its prey. He'll throw it around on his own, nudge it with his nose, and plays with it frequently. It is the ONLY toy we've gotten him that hasn't been destroyed within 10 minutes! (Well, he hasn't destroyed one of the 2 kongs we got, either). I will try to find out the name of this ball next time I'm at Petco. It is GREAT.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

tintallie said:


> Take a look at the Zogoflex material toys called the Hurley, Huck, Zisc, and Tux from West Paw Design (http://www.westpawdesign.com).
> 
> They will last considerably longer than most toys. The Bow-Wowser ball and Fling-Thing frisbee on the same site are made from a much lighter material that will show teeth marks, but my dog hasn't destroyed those two either yet.
> 
> Sadly, my dog's favourite toys are the ones that soft and squeaky, but the Hurleys are good for chewing and fetching.


Completely agree. My dog has had the hurley for about six months now and it looks as good as the day we got it. It's perfect for fetching and he enjoys chewing on it as well. It also floats which of course is a big plus for goldens.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

The only thing that we've found Lily can't destroy yet are these frozen marrow bones that we get in the freezer section of our pet store. They have beef marrow in them. Lily can chew her way through ANYTHING, but these will keep her busy for hours without coming apart.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*here's one indestructible ball...*

Honey is the "Ultimate Toy Destroyer" like no other Golden I've ever had. The ONLY toy she has not destroyed, besides her Nylabone Galileo and Kongs (and only the regular Kong--she tore through the ball, bone, etc.), is one other ball: 

the Triple Crown Everlasting Large Fun Ball for Dogs.

It is hollow on the inside, so you can put treats in it as well.

There are many places to find it online, but a reasonable price is on amazon.com or the following:

http://www.pets-warehouse.com/vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=271295

Kim


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Someone somewhere recommended this:

http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-*******...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1247691193&sr=8-1










*Kyjen hard-core Firehouse Dog Toy with Squeaker Large

This thing is brilliant!

It ordered one and it came in around 1pm today. I gave it to G-Man right away, and it has not left his side since. It's been 4 hours now.
*


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL!

The BBS is censoring the word ********.

I will hyphenate so it stays. "Hard-Core"


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Someone somewhere recommended this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-*******...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1247691193&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


Teddi killed it in a heart beat! Not too strong for Teddi the Destroyer!!! She goes through marrow bones, nyla bones quickly too. She loves to chew on her toys. She just has to dissect things I guess.


----------



## Lpaul54 (Sep 7, 2009)

A Kong toy without a hole. I have tried nearly everything else. Also a Nylabone Double Action Chew. The best price is from Dog.com. For our 3yr old female we get the Wolf Size NTG103. She chews on it every day and it takes her about 3 months to chew it down to the metal rod.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

This is the only dog toy that Lucky has not destroyed. I do have hard wood floors so he likes to put it in his mouth throw it in the air and let it bounce. Then he chases it and chews. And repeats.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207032&lmdn=Pet+Size


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207032&lmdn=Pet+Size


----------



## Dexiboy (Sep 15, 2009)

I have tried that firehose thing, it was ruined within a few minutes. I have the Kong toys, but he doesn't like them, even with treats inside, he firgured them out quickly. He likes rope toys and stuffed animals. All his animals have deflated heads, but most of them still have bodies. I also got a red rubber ball from Wal-Mart for around 10$ that has a rope on it, it looks like a "spikey" ball and has 2 hollow ends for treats. I never put treats in it, but he loves to play with that, he lost his first one, so we got him another and he hasn't destroyed it. 

For me, the local "bargin" store run by two sweet old ladies is where I go, I usually buy 2 bags of stuffed animals for real cheap, they sell them for 50 cents there, so i get him the biggest toughest looking ones. He's still workin on his latest bag. Got him a stuffed scott looking puppy and he loves it, holds it between his paws and cleans him, takes him to bad with him. 

Really I think that is the best way to go, it's cheap and it's recycling toys children didn't want anymore. I'm sure there is one nearby that you can get toys from, just make sure to remove tags and watch your dog, Dex likes to eat the eyes and noses so we have to watch him until they are faceless. Our toys all look funny, but Dex loves them anywho.

Every dog has their own play toy, and when you find one that works for you and your dog, stick to it. 

Oh, and those Ever-Lasting treat toys are pretty much a joke for my dog. Broke the toy and ate teh treat within 10 minutes. -_-


----------

